# Bugs?



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

Residing my house, ripped out some old wood siding and found these (pics).

Hopefully it's visible from the pictures, at least enough to id what kind of bugs these are/may be. There are some dead bugs in the first image, and some "stuff" I found in the others -- looks like a bunch of tiny pebbles. No signs of active bug infestation anywhere, and the old wood siding was in a lousy shape with tons of holes, plus the old blow in insulation. Definitely few bugs got in and out, but the only evidence I see is what's in the pictures. 

As far as the size of it all, the piece of wood furring in the middle of the first pic is ~2in.

Is this anything to be concerned about?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://termitedroppings.org/


----------

